# Help!! Need advise on my female cat asap!!



## Tasmin93 (Apr 27, 2014)

my cat is in heat and got out last night. When we looked out the window, there was a male cat in the garden but she kept hissing at him. We got dressed to go downstairs, to get her inside and shoo him away, by the time we got downstairs, they had both disappeared! She didnt return for about half hour and the male cat followed her in to the garden! im unsure if they have mated, as i dont want her to have kittens! what are the chances? especially if she was hissing at him and he followed her back into the garden and keeps hanging around!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to say but the chances are pretty high, how old is your cat?
you should ring the vet tomorrow and explain whats happened and book her in to be spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## Tasmin93 (Apr 27, 2014)

shes about 10 months old x thing is though she was hissing at him and he followed her back into the garden. Id of thought if theyd of mated hed of done his business and left (i know that sounds crude) but i didnt know if he would follow her if they had mated,, so unsure!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Book her in for neutering first thing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

it only take a few seconds for them to mate and its not unusual for strange cats to hiss at each other and then mate after...and even if youre lucky this time you might not be next time, shes old enough to be spayed and it will be kinder for her and you wont have to worry about this happening again.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tasmin93 said:


> my cat is in heat and got out last night. When we looked out the window, there was a male cat in the garden but she kept hissing at him. We got dressed to go downstairs, to get her inside and shoo him away, by the time we got downstairs, they had both disappeared! She didnt return for about half hour and the male cat followed her in to the garden! im unsure if they have mated, as i dont want her to have kittens! *what are the chances*? especially if she was hissing at him and he followed her back into the garden and keeps hanging around!


Chances are ....... she's pregnant!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Book her in for neutering first thing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!





Jenny1966 said:


> Chances are ....... she's pregnant!


As above^^^^^^ don't risk it ,she should have already been spayed anyway so just get her booked in to your vet before you have to deal with a possible costly pregnant cat and kittens.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Neutering will be the best thing for her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear, is she still on heat, sometimes they go off, but not always, thee is a good chance he has got her if they both disappeared, but she might not have been quite ready, was she rolling around when she came back,or acting differently? it might just be a waiting game now
Were you intending to breed her, is she a pedigree? or are you having her spayed ,if so i would get it done asap, you dont know if the Tom is carrying any disease


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I agree with the other posters.
She will not be tschnically pregnant yet, as this means the fertilized ova will have nestled in her uterus and are developing into fetuses, but she is bound to have mated and if her ova have not been fertilized and have taken hold, yet they will do so within 24 hours or so.

If you don't have her neutered asap she will have kittens. At this stage, neutering will not be any different from before she mated, but if you wait, the procedure will become increasingly complicated, even though it will still be possible for another 4 weeks or so.

But why risk a more complicated spay procedure by waiting if you can get her a simple spay op now.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

The first coupling often doesn't result in pregnancy but you need to understand the full mating cycle of cats. The queen will be mated many times over several days, possibly by several different toms if there are many in the neighbourhood. Mating takes seconds. The first mating stimulates ovulation, this is why it's less likely to result in pregnancy. But he may well have mated her several times in half an hour and she may be pregnant. Or she may have refused him. You just don't know. 

At 10 months she really should have already been spayed, a bit late to say that now but that's a valuable lesson for the future.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the others that the chances she was mated by some cat or other (it may not have been the one you saw!) are extremely high

Please book her to be spayed tomorrow


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Double post. More advice already given in cat chat. 
Better keep it simple and stick to one thread per subject, this is just confusing.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

take her to the vets and neuter her on Monday? No kittens exist, best thing for her, no reason not to do it or leave her any longer


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Triple post, one in Nutrition too....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

For the sake of clarity and the chances of the OP getting answers I have merged all three threads


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I would also neuter her asap, the male cat could be spreading diseases which would cause more harm then good. x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ring your vet and book her in for next week. It takes a surprising time for a cat to release her eggs and them to get fertilized and implanted. In 7 days that won't have happened

Next time you get a kitten get it neutered by 6 months old.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Ring vets and get her spayed as soon as possible, in case she is pregnant. 

You really don't want your cat having kittens. If you're not a breeder, I would not recommend it. It's time consuming, costly, tiring, stressful and emotional.

Take poor baby down to be spayed. It will help reduce health risks which can lead to death in females, not to mention you can then let her go out freely without worry and she will also probably be a much happier, relaxing cat.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tasmin93 said:


> shes about 10 months old x thing is though she was hissing at him and he followed her back into the garden. Id of thought if theyd of mated hed of done his business and left (i know that sounds crude) but i didnt know if he would follow her if they had mated,, so unsure!


Queens hiss at the toms just after mating, often Queens will lash out at him too. One of my studs was timed at just 3 seconds mating a queen! Also toms will hang round a calling girl until he is either chased off by another tom or she goes off call.

As everyone has said get to the vets and get her spayed.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am beginning to wonder if this post was genuine....
The OP never returned to read the advice they asked for.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Just because someone doesn't reply back when asking a question, doesn't mean we have to naturally assume troll and someone is just trying to get a thread rolling to try and cause some anger.

We never know what goes on in somebody's life.

Hopefully the OP read the rest of the posts and has taken all advice on board.

If not, I hope they return to get further advice in caring for the cat.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They have never logged in again after posting to read any of the answers...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some people register on every cat forum and copy/paste their thread, they probably don't log in to them all again but might read the replies without a log in.
I know I've seen this same poster on at least one other forum.


----------

